# Other Pets > Dogs >  The English Bull Terrier

## DNACurtusK

He's 1 year and 5mths old now. My lil wingman.

"Shiner"

----------

_bad-one_ (08-05-2013)

----------


## pookie!

I luffs this BT!! I lurked your posts on the other forum  :Razz:  

Do you hunt with him? I also love the Stillwater, matches his patch perfectly!

----------

_DNACurtusK_ (04-12-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Ooooooooo I luffs his head! Very nice.

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_DNACurtusK_ (04-12-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

These guys are so doofy looking, i love it.  :Very Happy:

----------

_DNACurtusK_ (04-12-2013)

----------


## DNACurtusK

> I luffs this BT!! I lurked your posts on the other forum  
> 
> Do you hunt with him? I also love the Stillwater, matches his patch perfectly!


I sure do! He's been on rodents, racoon, and he met his first boar hog the other day. Hit that sucker like a freight train!!! He's gonna make a darn good catch dog!

----------


## pookie!

> I sure do! He's been on rodents, racoon, and he met his first boar hog the other day. Hit that sucker like a freight train!!! He's gonna make a darn good catch dog!


I am wishing we had more raccoon and stuff to hunt out here... heck even some hogs would be awesome! I think that all just looks like to much of a good time! 

The BF has friends that coon hunt in WI constantly and I would love to go and see how its all done. Didnt really have the option to hunt out here growing up and I think its better late than never! 

Once we move were gonna get a Patt so we are gonna have to find something we can hunt lol

I love when people actually use their BT for work, makes them so much better looking and acting dogs imo

----------


## DNACurtusK

Yes m'aam. I searched for a long time for a breeder of the EBT that actually hunted their dogs, or worked them in some way, something other than a show ring. No such luck. Was considering having one imported. Shiner landed in my lap unexpectedly, from some great friends in Idaho. It just so happened that he has a prey drive that's unreal, so I uitilized that, and got him started hunting. He loves it. My husband has a mini EBT :cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r:, she's red and white. She is off of imported stock from Mexico. She is around 3 or 4 now. She is a seasoned catch dog, she's straight catch every time. We have so many folks who hunt that want EBT's off of working stock, we MAY do a breeding at some point. We have quite an extensive waiting list already, lol. 
You'll love the Patterdales. They have the heart of a bulldog. We have six total here. They are just go go go....no off switch...
Drivey crazy lil hunters. They're so versatile. They can be used on such a variety of game. Rats, nutria, fox, coon, hogs.....
We also added a pair of Staghounds to the crew. They're just young pups right now, but I plan to run mine on rabbit, yotes, and hog too. Such majestic dogs. My husband has a Whippet too that is a rabbit's worst nightmare, LOL.
I'll shut up now. I can talk dogs ALL day, lol.

----------


## Mike41793

You should post pics of your patterdales!!!

----------

_DNACurtusK_ (04-12-2013)

----------


## pookie!

> Yes m'aam. I searched for a long time for a breeder of the EBT that actually hunted their dogs, or worked them in some way, something other than a show ring. No such luck. Was considering having one imported. Shiner landed in my lap unexpectedly, from some great friends in Idaho. It just so happened that he has a prey drive that's unreal, so I uitilized that, and got him started hunting. He loves it. My husband has a mini EBT :cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r:, she's red and white. She is off of imported stock from Mexico. She is around 3 or 4 now. She is a seasoned catch dog, she's straight catch every time. We have so many folks who hunt that want EBT's off of working stock, we MAY do a breeding at some point. We have quite an extensive waiting list already, lol. 
> You'll love the Patterdales. They have the heart of a bulldog. We have six total here. They are just go go go....no off switch...
> Drivey crazy lil hunters. They're so versatile. They can be used on such a variety of game. Rats, nutria, fox, coon, hogs.....
> We also added a pair of Staghounds to the crew. They're just young pups right now, but I plan to run mine on rabbit, yotes, and hog too. Such majestic dogs. My husband has a Whippet too that is a rabbit's worst nightmare, LOL.
> I'll shut up now. I can talk dogs ALL day, lol.


There is a guy in Cali who hunts with EBs, the dont even look like the show EBs at all. I am sure you have seen them, they have heads like old style working EBs, its awesome. I wouldnt mind an EB later on down the road as a pet, but APBTs are my heart so it would have to be a real special EB  :Very Happy:  

Lol yea I heard they are on all the time, I really think they would fit in well with the current theme of dogs, that and we could use them for rabbits etc out here and possibly other stuff if we move back north to WI. 
I saw those Stags, they are so neat looking. I really love the working crosses, the grey/bull/mastiff dogs that are just running machines, they just boggle my mind every time I see one, just amazing animals. 
I commend you for using dogs as they should be used! Its so awesome and I wish more people did it! 

Bah you should see me and the BF, all dogs all day. Its constant lol




> You should post pics of your patterdales!!!


This, Id love to see all your Patts, I saw the ugly one  :Razz:  I mean that in the nicest way possible, the long wirey haired brown one lol

----------

_DNACurtusK_ (04-12-2013)

----------


## Flikky

I see what you did with the name. Awesome. And so is he!

----------

_DNACurtusK_ (04-12-2013)

----------


## DNACurtusK

LMAO.........'The ugly one'.......my poor baby! That is what everyone refers to him as. Brought him to a buddy's house to do some work and the first thing out of his mouth was "That's an UGLY sonofagun!" It's starting to get warm soooooo......he will be shaved into a smooth coated dog here real soon. Shave some of that ugly off!

Well, since y'all asked........ :Very Happy: 

Here's one of my husband's Mak in his gear


Here's 'Ugly' aka Sniper before he grew all that knappy fur!


Here's my Archer (Mak's much shorter and stockier brother) flexxin doin his bulldog impression lol


Archer's centerfold


Archer yet again, lol


Sniper's baby pic, haha


I gotta run out there and get pics of the other hyperactive lil' goofs soon. There's three not pictured.

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-12-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Awesome! I want one soooooo bad!  :Sad: 

Take more pics whenever you get a chance. If you have any hunting pics/videos too, that'd be sweet!

----------

_DNACurtusK_ (04-12-2013)

----------


## Lupe

I know a guy who breeds them (he only produces maybe one litter a year) and every time I see him he always asks if I'm going to get one from the next litter... Oh if only I could  :Sad:  I love the faces on these guys.

----------

_DNACurtusK_ (04-19-2013)

----------


## SnowShredder

Absolutely gorgeous and a perfect representation of the breed! One of my favorite breeds hands down

----------

_DNACurtusK_ (04-13-2013)

----------


## DNACurtusK

> Absolutely gorgeous and a perfect representation of the breed! One of my favorite breeds hands down


They really are a breed apart. They seriously are like a three year old kid in a dog suit, lol.

----------


## Siphon

What a beautiful boy! I love the English bull's handsome Roman nose!  

I love that you hunt with him... Terriers *need* a job. Some people just don't get that.

----------


## Konotashi

I love those guys! I would probably never own one because I'm not a huge fan of the stubborn breeds (as far as having them), but I sure do like playing with them and MAN, are they cute!! 




> I love that you hunt with him... Terriers *need* a job. Some people just don't get that.


AMEN! 
It always terrifies me when I know a lazy person and they tell me they got some kind of terror - I mean terrier.

----------

_DNACurtusK_ (06-22-2013)

----------


## adventureoutdoors360

I knew someone who had a good catch dog that was EBT (Jake)  out of Ft Pierce County. Dam good dog, he was the dog that showed my Bullridgeback the ropes.  He was a good 10 dog ( on a scale of 1 to 10, 10 being the best ) The problem was finding a solid 10 EBT to breed with. Every EBT litter he had would produce majority trash. So after a few litters of that majority of his litters were crosses.

----------


## Mike41793

I STILL want a patterdale so bad!!!! Damn you for bumping this thread haha.

----------


## AIngram

Bull Terriers are my favorite dog breed ever!!!  We are hoping to have a litter during the next season.  We have 2 currently.  Hera and Zeus are both about a 1 1/2 old.  They are definitely like 3 year olds in dog suits.!  Hell we treat them better than the kids! LOLOL  


[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_bad-one_ (08-05-2013)

----------


## SnowShredder

> Bull Terriers are my favorite dog breed ever!!!  We are hoping to have a litter during the next season.  We have 2 currently.  Hera and Zeus are both about a 1 1/2 old.  They are definitely like 3 year olds in dog suits.!  Hell we treat them better than the kids! LOLOL  
> 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]



tri's are my absolute favorite! Gorgeous

----------

AIngram (08-22-2013)

----------


## bad-one

Very very cute! We now have 3 total, (one spayed girl, all white), daughter (white w/brindle ears) and solid brindle boy who's aaaaaallll mine  :Smile: 

I've posted pics of the girls in other pics (as well as a thread on our litter from momma dog)This is my brindle boy Bear @ 7mo:



Definitely the most unique breed I've ever had the pleasure to work with!

----------

_DNACurtusK_ (08-22-2013)

----------


## AIngram

Wow that is one of the pretties brindles I've ever seen!!!

----------

_bad-one_ (08-07-2013)

----------


## DNACurtusK

> Very very cute! We now have 3 total, (one spayed girl, all white), daughter (white w/brindle ears) and solid brindle boy who's aaaaaallll mine 
> 
> I've posted pics of the girls in other pics (as well as a thread on our litter from momma dog)This is my brindle boy Bear @ 7mo:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely the most unique breed I've ever had the pleasure to work with!


VERY pretty!!! I love the solid brindle coats!!!

----------


## AIngram

Hera, our white girl, had a solid brindle father and Zeus, our tri-colored boy, had a solid brindle father so there is an excellent chance we will have brindle puppies!  I can't wait!  I have to say I am in love with ANY color bully though!!!

April

----------

_DNACurtusK_ (09-11-2013)

----------


## AIngram

One more pics of my babies.  :Smile: 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_DNACurtusK_ (08-22-2013)

----------


## DNACurtusK

Ahhhhh! I also LOVE Tris!!! I hope Shiner will throw a Tri one day. His grandpa on top and bottom is Tri colored.

----------


## AIngram

Woohooo Hera is coming into heat!  We are hoping for Thanksgiving puppies!!!

----------

_DNACurtusK_ (09-11-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-11-2013)

----------


## DNACurtusK

> Woohooo Hera is coming into heat!  We are hoping for Thanksgiving puppies!!!


Yay!! I will be harassing you to PLEASE post tons of pup pics! Especially if she throws a Tri!

----------


## bad-one

Oh yes, there better be pics!

----------


## AIngram

LOL  Trust me you will be begging me to stop posting!  This is going to be the longest pregnancy in history!!!  Sooooo excited!!!

----------

_bad-one_ (09-11-2013),_DNACurtusK_ (09-11-2013),_Mike41793_ (09-11-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

I cant wait to see pics, i love these guys!

----------


## DNACurtusK

I'm wanting to get offspring from my male, I just can't find anyone local that has a nice female, besides my husband's mini BT.

----------

